# War Planes, France - May 2016



## TheVampiricSquid (Jun 2, 2016)

*War Planes*
After a rather unsuccessful first day we made it back to the hotel - drained, tired and demotivated. We were all hoping for a success on this one, and boy did it deliver!
After only a few hours sleep I felt my phone buzzing.. the generic iPhone alarm chiming*away. Still tired from the day before bags were packed in a zombie-like fashion before meeting up with everyone down in the lobby. We hit the road and before long we were pulling up to the access point. Thick*fog helped cover our access, and soon enough*we were following a path to where these beauties lie. What sounded like a car horn echoed in the distance, so we took off running through waist high grass - getting drenched in the process from the morning dew, but it lead to be nothing more than a false alarm. It seemed we got here at the perfect time - the fog cleared and the sun cast a beautiful orange glow through*the windows of the beast.*















































As always, thanks for looking! ​


----------



## Rubex (Jun 2, 2016)

Super cool! Nice one Jack


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 2, 2016)

Loving this one mate.epically the sun over the cockpit


----------



## TheNarrator (Jun 2, 2016)

This is phenomenal, and they're surprisingly untouched aswell


----------



## smiler (Jun 2, 2016)

You got remotivated pdq squid, the first glimpse of the place must have thrilling, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 2, 2016)

very tasty, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Jun 2, 2016)

Whoooop.....


----------



## krela (Jun 2, 2016)

Amazing photos!


----------



## tazong (Jun 2, 2016)

One of your best sets jack the lad - super duper stuff


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 2, 2016)

Superb stuff. You captured the light at its best and it shows in your photos.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 3, 2016)

Completely stunning set Jack.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2016)

What a cracking find and really stunning images.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Wowwww!!! Incredible photography as always too. 
Always a pleasure seeing your photos


----------



## Scipio (Aug 18, 2016)

Nobody seems to have identified the planes. They are a Nord Noratlas transport plane (with Bristol Hercules engines made under licence) and a Fouga Magister, a widely used French jet trainer. There are still a lot of Fouga Magisters to be seen at air displays around the world. There are even some for sale on the web!


----------



## dirge (Aug 18, 2016)

Top notch!!!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 18, 2016)

Superb photos of the explore, love it


----------

